# new to turkeys



## jaydye0308 (Jun 19, 2006)

hey im from the dayton area, and im going to try my hand at turkeys for the first time. im looking for someone who knows about turkey hunting and is willing to talk to me about it. you can email me at [email protected].


----------



## ronnie_everett10 (May 20, 2008)

There is alot to learn when your first getting into it but i can help you out in anything you want to know about it!just give me a holla i have yahoo im my sn is ronnie_everett10 and i also have myspace if you have it just look for ronnie everett my profile pic is me holding a bi saugeye.


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

Good luck.


----------



## crappie jack (Jan 7, 2008)

if you need any calls try huffmans turkey calls all hand made top notch p.o box 131 pleasant plain oh 45162 1(513)877 2189 no web sight yet father and son been making them since 1983 bought my first ones this year guys name is george huffman


----------

